# Nissan ditches ChaDeMo & Battery Air Cooling in Ariya



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Nissan Ariya active thermal management battery


Nissan Ariya active thermal management battery



www.sae.org


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Essentially nothing about the Leaf is carried over to the Ariya... not even the motor type.


----------

